# Successful first CPE agility trial in 8 months!



## And (Apr 5, 2010)

Since I left for Australia 8 months ago Belle and I have not been to a weekend trial. This past weekend I was signed up for a total of 8 runs between Friday, Saturday, and Sunday at a CPE trial at our training building. I ended up adding another 2 runs because Belle was running so well.

We ended up with 8 out of 10 Q's, and all 1st places. The 2 NQ's were due to me making up my own courses, so for Belle's sake it was a perfect weekend. We have been working on jumping and jump grids and we only had 1 knocked bar all weekend. I avoided the dog walk seeing as we are working on our contacts, but she did miss 2 A-frame contacts. Not too bad. Belle posted many fast times and I am so proud how well we have done seeing as we had quite a long break from agility

In addition Belle earned her Level 4 Handler Games Title (CL4-H) and now is only 1 Q away from finishing Level 4 in CPE, and we are about 20-some Q's away from our C-ATCH. 

This weekend we may enter Day of Show at a CPE trial for a day, not sure. We are entered in our first 2 day USDAA trial in 2 weekends so I am nervous/excited about that as well!

Overall I would say it was a successful and very fun weekend.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Holy smokes! Let somebody else have a chance to win, would ya?!

Congratulations!!!!


----------

